# Anybody wanna go Tarpon Fishin???



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

If I don't get to go on an overnighter tomorrow evening..

Would anybody want to go and search for some Tarpon off the Galveston Beachfront on Friday???

I have a 23' Proline w/ 225 Yammer, we will be in sight of land and I have VHF, GPS and Tow Boat US, just in case...









Might be an exciting day full of sharks and macks while in search of the silver king and might be boring as all hell.. I don't know and no gaurantees...

Will leave TCD at say 7:00 on Friday Morning and come back when ever ya'll get tired...

I can take 2 easily.

Usual split on expenses, I get 1.6 mpg and plan on running less than 50 miles total.. 
($120 - $150 total for fuel, $25 bait, $10 ice, bring your own drinks... basically about $60 per person - 3 ways..)

Let me know.. I should have a final answer on the overnighter this evening.
(well I better have a final answer this evening!! LOL)


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Overnighter is Off!! So... I am going Tarpon Fishing tomorrow.. Looking for one or two..

From what I heard, Sharks and Kings are in no short supply either!!


----------



## aggie07 (Jun 13, 2007)

damnit that sounds fun. id be all over that if i didnt have to work.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

I wish I wasn't going out of town this afternoon, or I'd join you. Let me know if you want to go next Friday! Or anytime next week...


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I may give it a try next Friday, I will be fishing for bait for an up coming tourney that Saturday (26th/27th)) and I have a buddy coming down from up north to fish the tourney with me so.. there may be a possiblity in that, I'll let you know.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> I may give it a try next Friday, I will be fishing for bait for an up coming tourney that Saturday (26th/27th)) and I have a buddy coming down from up north to fish the tourney with me so.. there may be a possiblity in that, I'll let you know.


I could be up for this next friday...


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

well looks like a hundred and one folks missed out on either a great trip or a bad one...

look for the report tomorrow evening!!


----------



## Fish_tx (Jun 16, 2006)

I would like to go this friday if the waves from dolly arn't tooo big. What time in the am are you thinking?


----------

